# Xp rechner kann nicht auf andere Rechner zugreifen



## partisan (30. Dezember 2003)

Woran liegt es das ein XP Rechner über \\ip\ nicht auf einen anderen Rechner der ueber Netzwerk verbunden ist zugreifen kann?
Das Problem trat aber nur bei einem XP Rechner aus dem ganzen Lan. Liegt es vielleicht daran dass der eine Rechner die deutsche und der andere die englische version installiert hat?
Also beim Versuch zum connecten wird immer nach Benutzername und Passwort gefragt, obwohl Gastbenutzer aktiviert ist und jeweils "guest" und "gast" ausprbiert wurde.
Zudem konnten auch andere Rechner mit deutschen Version auf die englischen (XP und 2000)  zugreifen.


----------



## nightdancer (8. Januar 2004)

hast du 'einfache dateifreigabe' (bin mir beim namen jetzt ned 100%ig sicher) abgeschalten?


----------



## tuxracer (8. Januar 2004)

@Partisan

das mit dem XP und Netzwerk hab ich auch noch nicht so ganz rausgefunden.


Aber was ich ganz sicher weiss, ist folgendes.


Wenn Du nen Benutzer und dazu passendes Passwort des Zielrechners eingibst, da wo diese Abfrage kommt, dann sollte er dich zugreiffen lassen.

Das mit dem Gastkonto, hab ich noch nicht raus wie das gehen soll.


----------



## nightdancer (8. Januar 2004)

mit dem gast-konto schauts so aus (bei mir wars jedenfalls so):

in den sicherheitsrichtlinien war für den gast-benutzer die netzwerkanmeldung deaktiviert. scheint jedoch nur so zu sein, wenn man die einfache freigabe abschaltet.

wo genau man die sicherheitsrichtlinie ändert, weiß ich ned auswendig, werd daheim mal nachschaun. sollte aber über die hilfe zu finden sein.


----------



## Mythos007 (8. Januar 2004)

Xp home oder Xp professional?


----------



## zyclop (30. Dezember 2005)

Haben die Computer Passwörter also z.B. Adminpws. Ich hatte mehrmals das Problem das es nicht funzte bis ich drauf kam das er ein PW braucht. Probier mal...vieleicht klappt es ja.


----------

